# Favorite 3x3x3 Speedcube



## dougreed (Mar 17, 2006)

If you prefer any other 3x3x3's, reply below and let us know which one.


----------



## Scott (Mar 17, 2006)

Where do you get the studio cubes, I've heard those are good.


----------



## Joël (Mar 18, 2006)

At this point, I have 3 DIY's... All good speedcubes. One of them is the best cube I ever had so far.

So, I'll go for the DIY's 

Cheers!

Jo?l.


----------



## dougreed (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_@Mar 17 2006, 10:48 PM
> * Where do you get the studio cubes, I've heard those are good. *


 Ton used to sell studio cubes. I don't think he is any more, though...

I have a Rubik's DIY and a White DIY that I use every now and then, but I still think the Rubik's Games are the best ones I've ever had. The tiles are just so fricken awesome.

-Doug


----------



## Scott (Mar 19, 2006)

cubesmith has nice tiles.


----------



## pjk (Mar 19, 2006)

Cubesmith.com is a great place to by stickers from for any cube, I would highly recommend them anytime.


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PJK_@Mar 19 2006, 01:38 AM
> *Cubesmith.com is a great place to by stickers from for any cube, I would highly recommend them anytime.*


And to dispell the rumors, you do not need a credit card to pay cubesmith. I recommend them for their quality and their speed of delivery.


----------



## pjk (Mar 19, 2006)

Very true. I used Paypal and received them in a very timely fashion. I think he'd pretty much accept any type of payment.
Pat


----------



## Scott (Mar 19, 2006)

paypal is pure god... almost everywhere excepts it


----------



## AbelBrata (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm using Rubiks.com white DIY. The best speedcube i ever had is a rubiks.com... but it was lost


----------



## mizzle (Mar 20, 2006)

I have two DIY's, one of each color. Neither are tuned, and the white isn't even assembled. I've never needed them. I still use a plain pre-25th anniversary cube I bought from Wal-Mart in 2004. It's the best cube I've ever played with.


----------



## cubekid (Mar 21, 2006)

yea, as of right now, i'm still using a 25th anniversary. i like the arched corners... since i never can pop with it  . though i am getting my white diy tomorrow.. so we'll see which one i like better.


----------



## nascarjon (Apr 8, 2006)

My best 3x3x3 is a combination of two different cubes. The axis and screws are from a 1980's cube, but the corners, edges, and centers are from a 25th anniversary cube. My second and third best cubes are my Rubik's Game cubes.


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 10, 2006)

I am a fan of the black DIY cube. Although, some of the older rubiks.com cubes without arched centers are pretty good.


----------



## skeneegee (Apr 11, 2006)

I like the 25th cubes because they're easy to get, you can try before you buy(in the store), and no shipping charges.


----------



## yumology (Apr 13, 2006)

How lucky do you have to get when ordering a DIY. Do they all spin the same or are some faster than others?

And is there any real difference between white and black DIY cubes? (besides obvious color)


----------



## dougreed (Apr 13, 2006)

The black DIY cubes have arched centers, while the white ones do not. As far as I know, the point of the DIY is to be able to customize it so that no DIY is a bad cube.

-Doug


----------



## Alberto_R_O (Apr 14, 2006)

For my without any doubts the best cubes for speedcubing are the studios. I have 3 studio cubes.Before the studio cube i used to use a 25 aniversary and a diy but nothing compare with studio


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

Rubik's DIY is nice but I think I prefer the Arxon. Worth the price.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 30, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Rubik's DIY is nice but I think I prefer the Arxon. Worth the price.


Dude. This thread is 7 1/2 years old.


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 30, 2014)

I think he's going for the best oldest bump award on Forum Awards. 

WE'RE ON TO YOU RANDOMNO


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

obelisk477 said:


> I think he's going for the best oldest bump award on Forum Awards.
> 
> WE'RE ON TO YOU RANDOMNO



huh what I thought it said 2016 you mean i necrod dammit


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 30, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Dude. This thread is 7 1/2 years old.


Clearly, he did not know that. It's a good thing you clued him in.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Clearly, he did not know that. It's a good thing you clued him in.



yeah im sure it said 2016 when i read it thought arxon was this new cube and i was posting in a thread in the futur sry


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 30, 2014)

Never heard of these Rubiks puzzles!!!
Was Rubiks so popular 7.5 years ago


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 1, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Never heard of these Rubiks puzzles!!!
> Was Rubiks so popular 7.5 years ago



Not many companies other than Rubik's produced decent cubes before I believe


----------

